# Porn or Video Games?



## ScuberSteve (May 9, 2008)

*just a quick note before you vote!* - sinkhead sees dim people. read the question before voting improperly as some numpties have already done.

Never able to see, touch, or smell one of them again (no memories lost).
WHICH ONE?

I say video games.
It would probably end up being healthier too.
No wait, the massive amounts of time for porn would destroy me...
Or would it?

EDIT:
Video games with any sex, or described sex count as porn.


----------



## fischju (May 9, 2008)

There are some very interactive video games of a sexual nature


----------



## asuri (May 9, 2008)

but what would happen if said video games are porn


----------



## Narin (May 9, 2008)

Ack, meant I would get rid of porn but keep Video Games.


----------



## fischju (May 9, 2008)

Wait, I would pick to lose porn forever, I think I voted wrong >_


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 9, 2008)

aiyahh
first its the mob of sex posts 
now an influx of pornn


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 9, 2008)

Are we counting "Skin-emax" at 11pm on Friday nights as porn?


----------



## beedog19 (May 9, 2008)

Pron in a heart beat. I would lead a much more productive life without pron.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 9, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Are we counting "Skin-emax" at 11pm on Friday nights as porn?


Is it erotic or tasteful?


----------



## Twiffles (May 9, 2008)

Real Life~
No not Second Life.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 9, 2008)

You know, that "Red Shoe Diaries" type shit.  Well, if we keep the late night Cinemax and Showtime stuff for TV and Maxim/FHM/Stuff mags, and just lose the hardcore/Playboy, then I would definitely keep the video games.  I have a vivid enough imagination to make up the difference.


----------



## TheStump (May 9, 2008)

so i could never play Mass Effect either?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 9, 2008)

TheStump said:
			
		

> so i could never play Mass Effect either?


no, you may not.


----------



## TheStump (May 9, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> TheStump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJames2100 (May 9, 2008)

I don't need porn, it kinda lost it's effect over me when I got my current girlfriend


----------



## CockroachMan (May 9, 2008)

I have a good imagination.. don't really need porn


----------



## dib (May 9, 2008)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> I don't need porn, it kinda lost it's effect over me when I got my current girlfriend


A year from now, he'll be on another site saying "I don't need my current girlfriend, she kinda lost her effect on me when I got porn"


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 9, 2008)

Porn easily, it's the scab on my day I would rather stop picking at.

I don't resent playing video games, and to be honest, I can play a video game on a crowded train and not have any problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you chose video games you have my condolences for having no sex life


----------



## deathfisaro (May 9, 2008)

People should stop making polls with "A or B?" as topic title and "What you don't want, A or B?" as poll questions.
Porn has an alternative, which is the real deal. Or porn IS the alternative to the real deal. Either case I'd rather lose porn forever. You don't get to steal cars, shoot people, rape someone, fly in space naked, or whatever else and have a small consequence like a slightly bigger electricity bill.


----------



## Dylan (May 13, 2008)

lose porn cause then all you have to do is play games and get laid.


----------



## Harumy (May 17, 2008)

Video Games


----------



## Elrinth (May 17, 2008)

define video games...
anything to do with a game in electronics?

in the future we might not even use electronics for our games.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 17, 2008)

Porn will only give me eye-burn. O_O


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Porn will only give me eye-burn. O_O


Even Avatar porn?  Just kidding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea, I would go with Video Games over porn any day.  Bah, who needs porn anyways?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: I think some of my brain cells have just died.

Video games are so much funner anyway. XD

...and yes, I've already been accused on far too many occasions for having such an "innocent" mind. D:


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> ...and yes, I've already been accused on far too many occasions for having such an "innocent" mind. D:


Well, theres nothing wrong with that


----------



## Issac (May 17, 2008)

I'd live without porn... 
Video Games is my true passion, so I wouldn't want to lose that ever.
My goal in life is to make an epic game, so epic that people will cry, become depressed, feel joy, fall in love with characters... I want to make THE game.


I voted no for porn


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Its nice to see that not everyone one on the Internet is smutt obsessed and sex-addicts


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 17, 2008)

I have to go with video games, since the majority of porn out there are pretty bad.

Tough decision, though.


----------



## King Zargo (May 17, 2008)

porn nuf said.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 17, 2008)

I'd keep video games, since I have a good imagination.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'd keep video games, since I have a good imagination.


Ah, so your one of those guys who mentally strip women with their minds, eh?


----------



## Anakir (May 17, 2008)

Video game over porn. I can withstand not watching porn for years. I haven't watched porn for 5 years. Unless, you count movies with sex scenes in them as porn.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

Video Games. Maybe then I'll have a chance at getting laid and won't need the pr0n ;-)


----------



## ZenZero (May 19, 2008)

same here


----------



## PlooBloo (May 19, 2008)

Video games > Porn. 

Though I've never watched any "real" porn. xD Mostly yaoi manga though they're not that hardcore. xD;;


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Whats with girls and Yaoi? Seriously, most girls I know crave that stuff...its freaky.


----------



## PlooBloo (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Whats with girls and Yaoi? Seriously, most girls I know crave that stuff...its freaky.


I think it's like guy and yuri/guy and lesbian porn. It's just that I choose two penises over big unrealistic boobs. xD;;


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

PlooBloo said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of big, unrealistic boobs you rather have big, unrealistic penises? ;p


----------



## kevenka (Aug 25, 2008)

yaoi...is so disgusting...maybe b/c I am a guy though


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd say porn. Why would I need porn when I have the real thing?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Porn in Videogames


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd keep porn, since I fail at every video game imaginable, so why keep something I suck at when you can have PRONZ?


----------



## da_head (Aug 25, 2008)

as mentioned above, videogames>porn. why? 
1. i have an imagination (mostly due to the amount of porn i've watched ^^)
2. hopefully, i'll get laid.

imo, a better poll would be porn/sex vs video games. now THAT would be interesting


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 25, 2008)

Porn...

You can still masturbate and have sex without porn, but there's nothing that can replace video games


----------



## Searinox (Aug 28, 2008)

Furry porn please, preferrably Dragon yiff but pretty much any animal will do.

What?


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 30, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wheeeeeey

Probably true tho


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

video games


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 9, 2008)

DUH I LIKE BOTH!
stupid poll


----------



## Westside (Nov 9, 2008)

Good ol' Phil said:
			
		

> DUH I LIKE BOTH!
> stupid poll


Sexy beach is teh solution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









No seriouslyy, this is 2 hard to decide.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 9, 2008)

westside are you back now?

I'd choose porn cause I can have sex but theres no way around not having games.
And if I didnt have games I'd just get addicted to anime/manga/books/tv. I have an addictive personality @[email protected]


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 9, 2008)

it's definitely no contest for me in this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








video games all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a few years ago i had a porn overload and i've never quite been the same since
it just bores me now


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Why give up one games when you can have a girlfriend?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

Lose the games and keep the porn.
The graphics are better and the controls are far more intuitive.
Built-in force feedback.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 9, 2008)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> it's definitely no contest for me in this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Lose the games and keep the porn.
> The graphics are better and the controls are far more intuitive.
> Built-in force feedback.


But Real girls are better than those videos and images.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Nov 9, 2008)

lmao @ topic founder~

stupid poll... we'll never come across situation, when we have to pick one - porn / games...

so... EPIC FAIL...~


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> But Real girls are better than those videos and images.



You've got a point,
but there is something better than a real girl.

Turning on the camera when she's not looking. *nodnodnod*


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 10, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Shelleeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erm how am i doing it wrong i can't be arsed to watch porn so much it doesn't even register on my radar (or mobile anymore) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




erm yes i am a mother and yes mothers watch porn or it's lies
ALL mothers watch porn
LMAO want me to carry on or are the mental images enough

so no porn, all video games so much so i just had to buy a new bag to put my psp in because i haven't got the room for it in my other bag


----------



## GiRPwN (Nov 11, 2008)

video games gotta go man.


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 17, 2008)

this topic should be locked or even better deleted since this topic make barely any sense..games and porn:S i dont see how you guys connect those 2


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Old topic...It didn't have much sense when it was created, and it even has less sense to bump it..

CLOSED!


----------

